# when will my dog lift his leg



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

This might be a stupid question and i wasnt sure where to post it but my dogs about 6-7 months old now and still squats like a female dog to pee instead of lifting a leg up. Now my sister pug who is an adult lifts his leg and my boy jack has watched this but still will not lift a leg. Any idea if you will ever do this or will he always squat like a girl.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL that's not a stupid question it's funny because there is nothing set in stone .. Most males that I have owned started to lift there leg to pee when they sexually matured around 2. My puppy bogart did it when he he was 8 weeks old that was the first time I had ever seen a pup lift it's leg to pee. Some never lift there leg to pee. But most will when they hit around 2 from what I have seen ....


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

ah ok I thought they picked it up much earlier and since he has seen the other dog do it I figured he would learn it like he does everything else. Ya I have seen adult males do it and it always looks funny to me.:hammer:


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I wonder if a dog could be trained to use the urinal at a home if it reached the ground... That would be AWESOME!

To the OP, I have seen dogs up to 1.5 years still squatting.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> I wonder if a dog could be trained to use the urinal at a home if it reached the ground... That would be AWESOME!


Ive heard of cats being trained to so I dont see why not dogs too:flush:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I've seen a rat trained to poop in a toilet on youtube lolol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> I wonder if a dog could be trained to use the urinal at a home if it reached the ground... That would be AWESOME!
> 
> To the OP, I have seen dogs up to 1.5 years still squatting.


BAHAHAHA we have a 6 yr old that has never lifted a leg his entire life, oh and peepers is 14 and he only lifts a leg if he is going over where a female just went otherwise he squats! :hammer:


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

Aireal said:


> peepers is 14 and he only lifts a leg if he is going over where a female just went otherwise he squats! :hammer:


showing off for the females


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have seen dogs start lifting a leg from 12 weeks to 5 years old lol so ya never know. I have seen one old timer who never did..  I have also seen and had females that would lift their leg lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

LOL, it depends if he's just 'peeing' he'll still squat. When he starts 'marking' is when he'll lift... Lex is 2 & still squats unless he's marking a tree - didn't start until about 1 1/2 but each dog's different..


As a kid I had a female beagle mix - she'd hump... weirdest thing. I've heard though it has to do with development stages in the womb, if a female pup is between two males it can acquire 'male' traits & same thing with males vice versa...


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I've heard though it has to do with development stages in the womb, if a female pup is between two males it can acquire 'male' traits & same thing with males vice versa...


I've heard of this as I wonder how true it is


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> LOL, it depends if he's just 'peeing' he'll still squat. When he starts 'marking' is when he'll lift... Lex is 2 & still squats unless he's marking a tree - didn't start until about 1 1/2 but each dog's different..
> 
> As a kid I had a female beagle mix - she'd hump... weirdest thing. I've heard though it has to do with development stages in the womb, if a female pup is between two males it can acquire 'male' traits & same thing with males vice versa...


Would that be true with very dominant female dogs?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Would that be true with very dominant female dogs?


I can't be 100% positive, I read it in a few dog books back in my library days as a kid & saw an episode on discovery relating to the same fact. But scientific facts are always changing - from a genetic developmental stand point IMO it makes sense...

imo - I would think so, my beagle sweety had aggressive moments as well with other animals & cats but beagles are also hunting dogs. It was weird though, one day she started humping my leg, my brothers legs - etc... Now having Lex, a male, very submissive & has never humped, makes me wonder... I can only relate it to what I read & the documentary I watched.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

It can also be if ur dog is nuetered and was nuetered at any early age they tend to squat and never lift their legs I had a lab who never lifted his leg in his 19 years of life.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

well hes not nuetered yet I want to wait and make sure hes grow intact so he has all the testrone(not sure about spelling) before I can his nuts off. Not realy sure if this matters or not though jmo


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Ya I wouldn't get a male done till he reaches maturity (round 3) and my chi lifts her leg and she was raised by a big bully male Cajun that we say thought her. But really who's to know for sure.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It really depends on the dog. Marley started lifting his leg at about 3 and a half 4 months old. On the other hand Dosia just turned 2 and is still a squatter.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Lol Jack, I've always wondered the same thing regarding my boy Whit. He's 7months and still squats. I have seen him raise a leg about twice though in the last 5 months. Whenever we're playing and he pees, I get nervous he's going to get his front paws and then wipe it on me lol. Eww!


Funny story: when I was younger, my aunt and uncle had a brother-sister pair of miniature poodle mixes and when the female would pee, she would DO A HANDSTAND and walk forward so she didn't have to step in her own pee!! It was hialrious and amazing at the sametime hahaha


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

Haha ya it looks like hes gonna piss on his own head which I cant say he hasn't.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Eric said:


> Lol Jack, I've always wondered the same thing regarding my boy Whit. He's 7months and still squats. I have seen him raise a leg about twice though in the last 5 months. Whenever we're playing and he pees, I get nervous he's going to get his front paws and then wipe it on me lol. Eww!
> 
> Funny story: when I was younger, my aunt and uncle had a brother-sister pair of miniature poodle mixes and when the female would pee, she would DO A HANDSTAND and walk forward so she didn't have to step in her own pee!! It was hialrious and amazing at the sametime hahaha


:rofl: to the pink that is awesome

red-i have seen so many dog do that (pee on there front legs) it is gross and you have to clean them all the time or they smell like pee :hammer:


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

Eric said:


> Lol Jack, I've always wondered the same thing regarding my boy Whit. He's 7months and still squats. I have seen him raise a leg about twice though in the last 5 months. Whenever we're playing and he pees, I get nervous he's going to get his front paws and then wipe it on me lol. Eww!
> 
> Funny story: when I was younger, my aunt and uncle had a brother-sister pair of miniature poodle mixes and when the female would pee, *she would DO A HANDSTAND and walk forward so she didn't have to step in her own pee!**!* It was hialrious and amazing at the sametime hahaha


my grandmother had a boston terrier that would do that... it was HILARIOUS!!


----------

